# 13 week scan - Guesses Pleeeeeeaaaasssseee! SCAN 2moro!!!



## Bellababy

?


Thank you ladies!!

Update :: scan tomorrow any last minute guesses?!


----------



## Bellababy

Anyone!?!


----------



## nats77

I have no idea, not getting much feedback on my pic either so just thought I'd leave you a comment good luck, hope you get some answers xx


----------



## Bellababy

Oh bless you! I'll find yours now and leave my thoughts!! Xx


----------



## Misscalais

I can't see the nub. Sorry.


----------



## Bellababy

What would your guess be??!!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## tdog

I can't see nub hun but I'd guess by the skull a girl xx


----------



## emk10

:pink:


----------



## Bellababy

Thank you both! Anymore guesses...don't be shy ladies!! Xxx


----------



## Bellababy

Please more guesses! Xxxx


----------



## kspey

I don't see the nub either, do you have any other profile shots?


----------



## Bellababy

No...what would you guess anyway?! Xxx


----------



## Medea1978

I'd say girl from the skull


----------



## Bellababy

Thanks for your guess! Anymore guesses? Xxxx


----------



## kspey

I'm going to guess girl!


----------



## Bellababy

Thank you! More guesses please....I'm getting addicted to checking the results!! Xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I cant see a nub but basing on my babies scans and shape of skull id say girl x


----------



## Bellababy

Thank you! Xxx


----------



## Bellababy

Any more guesses ladies? I've removed my question about the nub as it's not visible! Xxx


----------



## Misscalais

Um probably say girl, kind of looks like bub has its head turned so its hard to guess from that too but from what I can see I'd day girl :)


----------



## onceisenough1

Girl.


----------



## Bellababy

Thanks girls! Xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can't see it very clearly but I think a girl :pink:


----------



## Bellababy

Thank you! Anymore? Xx


----------



## Baby3bakin

Can't see the nub but my first thought was boy!! Congrats on bub!


----------



## amytrisha

:pink:


----------



## Baby3bakin

Had to edit this - Just relised I've already guessed haha!


----------



## Bellababy

Ha ha Baby3bakin!! Xx


----------



## Bellababy

Anymore gueeses girls?. Xx


----------



## Shabutie

I have no idea on any of the theories, I just look at baby on what I think it looks like.

Although baby looks nice and dainty, I am guessing :blue:


----------



## imaginary8x

Girl :pink:


----------



## amarie626

I'm new to guessing, But I don't think I see a nub to guess so based on skull theory I'd say looks girl... But baby looks a little turned...


----------



## Bellababy

Yes I agree head is slightly turned,,, my instinct says girl though! Find out Dec 10th so I'll update you all then! 
In the mean time any more guesses are welcome! Xxxx


----------



## Alpinestars

I can't see nub but will guess girl
X


----------



## Bellababy

Thanks! Can't wait to find out! Xxx


----------



## Bellababy

Scan is tomorrow!! Any last minute guesses?? I'll update tomorrow!


----------



## Tryinfor4th

I had my 13 week scan today and straight away i thought boy based on the skull shape yours looks totally different, softer, imp looks very girly so I say girl,
Be interesting to see.


----------



## tdog

What time scan hun? Xx


----------



## Bellababy

Well it's a".........................BOY!!! Haha! So many girl guesses! So happy...my little boy was desperate for a brother! I'm already so in love with my new baby boy! Xxx


----------



## Katiie

I was going to guess boy!


----------



## nats77

Congrats Bella, I've been given mostly girl guesses as well wonder what mine will be? I find out a week today!! So excited will update then lol congrats on your little boy again :)) xx


----------



## Baby3bakin

Yay I was right!! Congrats! After two boys I'm pretty good at spotting one lol!


----------

